# Knitted Flapper Cloche Hats



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Using the super bulky yarn, neither size took over a skein of yarn. This makes for a Quick Knit Hat that you can complete in just a couple of leisurely hours. Very fashionable, the Cloche Flapper Hat has never been off the market. With ribbons, flowers or pins as embellishments, this hat truly makes a statement. Directions for the pictured crochet rose is included in the pattern.

Hat Pattern is written for
Child (3 - 10 years) Head Circumference: 19" - 20 1/2"
Pre-teens and Teens Head Circumference: 20 1/2" - 22"
Adult Head Circumference: 21.5" - 22.5"

$5.00

http://www.etsy.com/listing/113457736/flapper-cloche-hat-in-bulky-yarn-pdf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flapper-cloche-hat-2


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These are gorgeous.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!! I am a hat person. I just love hats and love to make them as well. I think you are a hat person too, aren't you? Love your designs as well.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are really cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, these are wonderful! Especially love the pop of color on the first one!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I love the hats! ;0)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> Using the super bulky yarn, neither size took over a skein of yarn. This makes for a Quick Knit Hat that you can complete in just a couple of leisurely hours. Very fashionable, the Cloche Flapper Hat has never been off the market. With ribbons, flowers or pins as embellishments, this hat truly makes a statement. Directions for the pictured crochet rose is included in the pattern.
> 
> Hat Pattern is written for
> Child (3 - 10 years) Head Circumference: 19" - 20 1/2"
> ...


Love thisxx


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Gorgeous! xx


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

your creations are always so gorgeous. what a great mind!

- jan


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Love it!!! This is a must have for Reagan...to cute, love the green one with the flower.. :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone....nanaof3, that's my favorite too!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

These are just gorgeous hats


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

I love hats! Check out my avatar. I think I am going to have to download the pattern.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I love this. very cute and fashionable at any age.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Adorable!


----------

